# HELP! Hormone imbalance dp/dr cause??



## SamG11 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi all,

This will definitely be a long post, but it will be worth the read. I really hope people see this.

So.. where do I start...

October 17, 2014, I hit my head and sustained a pretty bad concussion. Ever since then, I've had constant/permanent dp/dr. Before this concussion, I had DP/DR but it would come and go. Maybe once every couple of weeks I would get it, it would not effect me. But now, I'm in a constant unreal/dream like state.

What I believe I have, is some sort of Endocrine system problem/hormonal imbalance. I believe my Endocrine system was a little off before the brain injury, but afterwords it must have disrupted my hypothalamus and pituitary gland even more, resulting in a much worse problem with my hormones in my body. (Both major endocrine glands)

My question is, can a hormonal imbalance/ endocrine system issue cause DP/DR? I know this is what I have, the question is could this result in symptoms of depersonalization? I'm currently awaiting thyroid and cortisol lab results to come in the mail. I'm 15 years old and I desperately need my life back.

Been taking HPA supplements to try to repair my hpa axis, if one thing is off in your endocrine system, everything gets effected.

Symtomps:

24/7 constant feeling of being in an Unreal/dream like state.

Numbness in my whole body

Fatigue

Insomnia


----------



## aworthycause (Mar 22, 2010)

I know little about this, but I seem to remember reading something to the tune of yes, hormonal/endocrinal issues can cause DP among many other problems.

By the way, do you think you were traumatized by the accident? How soon after did DP hit, and what else did you notice?


----------



## SamG11 (Aug 27, 2015)

alostcause said:


> I know little about this, but I seem to remember reading something to the tune of yes, hormonal/endocrinal issues can cause DP among many other problems.
> 
> By the way, do you think you were traumatized by the accident? How soon after did DP hit, and what else did you notice?


Oh yes, I was definetly traumatized by the concussion. My whole body was so stressed out on when and how I was going to get better. Which means, my adrenals could most likely not handle all of the stress.

What's funny is, the DP epsiose actually hit BEFORE the concussion. Like I said above, I had DP Episodes every once in a while, I was at my friends house playing football and roughhousing in his basement, and the DP Episode clicked on. Once in this extreme unreal state, in a couple minutes I ran straight into a metal pole, causing my DP to be permanent and other concussion symptoms.

(Btw, no more concussion symptoms what so ever, they went away within months after the injury)


----------



## aworthycause (Mar 22, 2010)

Do you have intrusive memories of this event, or the feelings you felt during it? What do you experience when you remember this event with the concussion? Helplessness? Fear of dying? Do you feel as if 'frozen'?


----------



## SamG11 (Aug 27, 2015)

No, no intrusive memories.

I sorta got over the trauma of the event, I just am more focused on the stress of getting healed. DP Makes my life 10x worse. It's been over a year like this and my school grades have dropped. From A's and B's to C's and B's.


----------

